# Hi im new and want to tell Mia's Story



## miasmummy

Hi My name is Simone and im new to this forum but wanted to tell Mia's story x
Mia Daisy McKechnie was born asleep on 09.06.08 @26 weeks, she died due to me catching and transmitting the parvovirus which i caught from my son who had slapped cheek syndrome. I took him to the doctors and was told to rub cream on his face twice a day,no-one told us this was a potentially dangerous virus to pregnant women if you don't have an immuntiy to it.
I obviously didn't and Mia caught the virus and this caused anemia and eventually heart failure. I only knew something was wrong when i went to the midwife with lack of movement, they couldn't find a heartbeat and then scanned me and then doctor said to me words i will never forget 'im so sorry your baby girl has no heartbeat'. I am now trying to raise awareness of parvovirus as i knew nothing about it or the possible risks.I hope i haven't scared anyone, just wanted to tell Mia's story. She was buried on 13.06.08 and leaves behind a heartbroken Mummy, Daddy and big brother Jack and Big Sister Lucy. Our hearts are truly broken forever.
Thanks for taking the time to listen to me x
LOL
Simone x


----------



## Rachsi

You are a very brave lady, your anger at the doctors must go beyond comprehension. My thoughts are with you, you have done a marvellous thing by bringing this to the attention of others, it may well help someone in the future.

My thoughts are with you:hug:


----------



## porkpie1981

:hugs::hugs::hugs::hugs:


----------



## masi

:hug:


----------



## todteach

I'm ever so sorry that you and your family have gone through this. :hug:

My thoughts are with you.


----------



## tillymum

I'm am so sorry for your loss, my thoughts are with you and your family.:hug:


----------



## tansey

I'm so sorry for your loss!
Also wanted to say thank you for sharing this information. My nephew had this when i was visiting him and i was TTC, i didn't know this could affect me.


----------



## Barneyboo

:hug:Sorry for your loss thank you for sharing your story :hug:x x x x


----------



## Sarah1987

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:

You and your family are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## Snowball

Hi Simone, I think I know you from a support forum? *waves*

I'm so sorry for your loss of little Mia:hugs: xxxx


----------



## miel

hello :) 
i am deeply sorry for your loss...:hugs:


----------



## bex

So, so sorry to hear of your loss. But thank you for raising the issue of this virus, I didn't realise how dangerous it could be.


----------



## mBLACK

Thank you for sharing your story, I am deeply sorry for the loss of your daughter. My thoughts and prayers are with you and your family.
:hug:


----------



## SJK

I am so sorry about your daughter :cry:, thankyou for letting us know :hugs::hugs: xxx


----------



## ani

Thank you for sharing this with us. You seem like an amazing person to think about others and wanting to spread awareness to help others in such a difficult time.

Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## Logiebear

Thanks so much for sharing your story and I am sure Mia will live on in your heart forever. You are a brave lady and I thank you so much for telling us of this terrible virus. My son and daughter have had slapped cheek syndrome and I have never been aware of there being such a terrible virus from it. Thanks again :hugs::hugs:


----------



## Ann-Marie

Wow hun !! What a strong slefless woman you are to come on and share your story :hug: Thank You :hug:

I'm so so sorry for your loss, and God Bless your little Angel Mia.


----------



## xxxjacxxx

I could never ever even begin to imagine how you ladies feel when this happens to you, its hard enough losing a pg very early, let alone go through this.

I think you are a very brave lady to share your story and make other aware.....I just have one question, what is slapped cheek syndrome? I have never heard of this and how does it link to parvovirus? Forgive me, but I thought this was something dogs caught???:dohh:

So sorry for your awful loss.:hugs:


----------



## miasmummy

Hi Jacqui,
Thanks for you reply, Slapped cheek syndrome is a rash which is usually caught by children its called this because it does look like the child has been slapped,face becomes very red and puffy.
Slapped cheek is parvovirus but is the B19 strain which affects humans.Parvovirus is also found in dogs,you are right.
70% of adults have at some point in their live caught parvovirus but in adults you usually have few symptoms, sore throat or maybe a runny nose,not the rash.If you have caught the virus then you are immune to ever catching it again so if you become pregnant its not a concern.The problem arises when you get pregnant and don't have an immuntiy to it as i didn't unfortunately.Out of all the pregnant women who catch parvovirus whilst pregnant with no immuntiy,only 5% of these cases go on to cause stillbirth.We were just extremely unlucky in the words of my consultant.The only saving grace is now i am immune and any future pregnancies will not be at risk.
Parvovirus attacks the unborn babies red blood cells and causes anemia which then ultimately causes the babies heart to fail,which is what sadly happened to my precious Mia.
I hope i haven't scared people i just want to raise some awareness of this potentially deadly virus.The NHS do not routinely screen pregnant womens bookin bloods for immunity to parvovirus so sadly you wouldn't know if you had immunity or not. The reason i was given for not screening was that this was very rare but since this has happened to me i have found 6 other ladies whose babies were stillborn due to parvovirus B19.
Hope this helps x
Simone x


----------



## Chellebelle

I am so sorry to hear about Mia. My heart goes out to you and all your family. :hugs:


----------



## Suz

:hugs: Im very sorry for you loss. Wishing you and your family all the best.....Thank you for sharing your story :hugs:


----------



## Vicky2806

Just wanted to say thanks for sharing your story and making people aware at such a terrible time x 

My heart goes out to you and your family xxx :hug:


----------



## Lazy Leo

So sorry to hear about this. Thank you for sharing with us x


----------



## Nikkinoonoo

Terribly sorry for your tragic loss. xXx


----------



## xXx Vamp xXx

Thanks so much for sharing your story :hug:


----------



## superp123

So sorry for your loss. :hug:
P


----------



## NickyT75

Hi Simone

I also recognise you from Sands, im so sorry for the loss of your beautiful little daughter Mia xx


----------



## Baby-Love

Sorry to hear of your loss, sweetie.

And welcome to the forum..


----------



## wantababybump

Very sorry for your loss..you are in my thoughts and prayers :hug:


----------



## Blob

I'm really sorry thats devestating :hugs: Thank you for telling your story, i never knew it at all!! :hugs:


----------



## liamnsean

I am so sorry about your loss. I can't even imagine what you've been through. :hugs:


----------



## neca717

Simone my heart goes out to you and your family to me there is no pain greater then
a loss of a child. I still get sad over my lil angel and its been almost 3 years. My deepest condolences


----------



## sam's mum

Hi Simone, 
Welcome to BnB, and thanks so much for sharing your story - I'm so sorry for the loss of your little daughter :hugs: x


----------



## destiny27

:hugs::hugs:


----------



## biteable

Im so sorry for your loss hun,you and your family are in my thoughts xx


----------



## Hoping

How brave you are to try and raise awareness after what you've been/are going through. :hug:


----------



## Doodles

I am sorry for your loss and think you are so brave for raising awareness of the dangers of parvovirus. My friends children had slapped cheek syndrome and when I went to see the doctor for advice I was told it was nothing to worry about, I had to go to A&E and demand a blood test to confirm I was immune to parvovirus and really feel I was not taken seriously. Thankfully I was lucky enough to be immune but i wholeheartedly agree that there is just not enough information given to pregnant ladies about the awful consequenses of coming into contact with this disease. One again I am sorry for your loss, but hope your story can prevent another familys heartache :hugs:


----------



## Always&amp;4ever

*huge hugs* your so brave


----------



## millymolly

so sorry for your loss but thank you for sharing this

Take care x


----------



## todteach

We have had fifths disease (parvovirus) at our daycare before. Everytime we get it, it seems that we have workers (or other parents) that are pregnant. Thank you so much for raising awareness. 

Parvovirus seems to affect many preschool aged children. Unfortunately that typically means that these children are exposed to infants and expectant mothers as well.

I'm so sorry that you and your family are grieving your little one. My thoughts are with you at this time. :hug:


----------



## Angelmarie

Such a sad story... isnt it annoying that doctors are people we have to place our trust in and yet they make such huge mistakes as this? 

:hug:


----------



## Toni08

OMG I am sorry to hear about your loss xx I am a bit worried now as my 2 year old has got slapped cheek syndrome at min and i have been round another 4 children who have had it xx I am 19 weeks pregnant should i be worried ? my baby is very active at min x


----------



## DiddyDons

Snowball said:


> Hi Simone, I think I know you from a support forum? *waves*
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss of little Mia:hugs: xxxx


:rofl: You *think *you know her? Gosh Sue you are blonde lol!

Simone babe, i love you sooo much, i know you know that! :hugs:

Im here for you anytime!


----------



## Snowball

DiddyDons said:


> Snowball said:
> 
> 
> Hi Simone, I think I know you from a support forum? *waves*
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss of little Mia:hugs: xxxx
> 
> 
> :rofl: You *think *you know her? Gosh Sue you are blonde lol!
> 
> Simone babe, i love you sooo much, i know you know that! :hugs:
> 
> Im here for you anytime!Click to expand...

That was a long time ago you plonker! :dohh: Me and Simone were not lovers at that point :rofl:


----------



## Peach Blossom

So sorry for your loss. :hug:

Thank you for sharing your story.

:hug:


----------



## Daisydo

:hug: my thoughts are with you thank you for giving awarness to all of us about this condition. your story may help many others. :hug:


----------



## Shelby2007

Thank you for sharing :hugs: to you and your family.


----------



## dawny690

Im so sorry you had to lose your baby girl to such an awful virus and you should sue the doctors for not informing you of the risks. You and your family are in my thoughts at this time :hugs: xx


----------



## lou1979

Thankyou so much for sharing your story with us, i have 2 boys and they have scarlet fever in school at the moment, it anoys me that no-one ever tells you the risks etc..

R.I.P little lady xxx


----------



## DiddyDons

Snowball said:


> DiddyDons said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Snowball said:
> 
> 
> Hi Simone, I think I know you from a support forum? *waves*
> 
> I'm so sorry for your loss of little Mia:hugs: xxxx
> 
> 
> :rofl: You *think *you know her? Gosh Sue you are blonde lol!
> 
> Simone babe, i love you sooo much, i know you know that! :hugs:
> 
> Im here for you anytime!Click to expand...
> 
> That was a long time ago you plonker! :dohh: Me and Simone were not lovers at that point :rofl:Click to expand...

OMG i am so thick :rofl: I thought she only signed up the other day :rofl: Well i am sorry for accusing you of being blonde....although that is still the case :rofl:

Love ya's both x


----------



## wantababybump

miasmummy said:


> Hi My name is Simone and im new to this forum but wanted to tell Mia's story x
> Mia Daisy McKechnie was born asleep on 09.06.08 @26 weeks, she died due to me catching and transmitting the parvovirus which i caught from my son who had slapped cheek syndrome. I took him to the doctors and was told to rub cream on his face twice a day,no-one told us this was a potentially dangerous virus to pregnant women if you don't have an immuntiy to it.
> I obviously didn't and Mia caught the virus and this caused anemia and eventually heart failure. I only knew something was wrong when i went to the midwife with lack of movement, they couldn't find a heartbeat and then scanned me and then doctor said to me words i will never forget 'im so sorry your baby girl has no heartbeat'. I am now trying to raise awareness of parvovirus as i knew nothing about it or the possible risks.I hope i haven't scared anyone, just wanted to tell Mia's story. She was buried on 13.06.08 and leaves behind a heartbroken Mummy, Daddy and big brother Jack and Big Sister Lucy. Our hearts are truly broken forever.
> Thanks for taking the time to listen to me x
> LOL
> Simone x

:cry: So sorry for your loss. The date of your loss caught my eye because its the same day that I found out my little girl didnt have a heartbeat..I was 14wks. Big :hug: to you xx


----------

